

DARPA Network Challenge (find the red balloons) is live - andrewpbrett
https://networkchallenge.darpa.mil/

======
andrewpbrett
See also:

<http://www.openredballoon.com/> <http://www.10redballoons.com/darpa/>
<http://balloon.mit.edu/>

